# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Pijn: koude doeltreffend tegen chronische pijn

## FRANCOIS580

Vele landgenoten kampen met chronische pijn en hun aantal neemt nog steeds sterk toe. Het gaat hem dan hoofdzakelijk om chronische nek- , schouder- en/of rugpijn. Tegen chronische pijn is weinig opgewassen. De pijn verzachten en tot aanvaardbare proporties terug brengen is voor vele chronische patiënten al een hele opluchting. In deze chronische pijnbestrijding neemt warmte nu al enige tijd een belangrijke plaats in. Met het enorme succes van de (thuis) sauna tot gevolg. Maar wist je dat koude even doeltreffend kan zijn in het bestrijden van allerlei chronische pijn? Wat houd deze pijnbehandeling precies in en voor welke soorten chronische pijn is deze behandeling vooral geschikt? 

Het therapeutisch karakter van koude of de cryotherapie bestaat eigenlijk al lang. Zo bestaan allerlei massagetechnieken met ijsblokjes die alle fysiotherapeuten toepassen om vooral pijn bij topsporters te verzachten. En sinds kort wordt nu ook deze helende kracht van koude meer en meer gebruikt om ons lichaam te behandelen en af te koelen. Tal van Duitse en Italiaanse voetbalteams maken gebruik van deze pijnbestrijding. Na iedere wedstrijd verblijven ze vijf minuten onder een ijskoude douche.

*Behandeling van reumatische artritis*  
Het initiatief om precies zoals met warmte ook met koude aan chronische pijnbestrijding te doen is afkomstig uit Japan. Een bekende Japanse arts gebruikt in het land van de rijzende zon ondertussen al ruim dertig jaar de genezende kracht van koude. Dat doet hij vooral voor het succesvol behandelen van in hoofdzaak reumatische artritis. De laatste jaren krijgt nu ook de westerse wetenschap meer en meer interesse voor deze chryotherapie. In zo’n vrieskamer heerst een constante temperatuur van maar liefst min 110 graden. Zowat alle belangrijke Europese ziekenhuizen hebben er zo een.

*Hoger zuurstofgehalte*
Het moet voor iedereen duidelijk zijn dat deze koudetherapie de kwaal niet aanpaakt, maar wel de symptomen ervan verzacht. De chryotherapie bleek al doeltreffend tegen alle reumatische pijnen als reuma, artrose, en artritis. Deze koude pijnbestrijding blijkt nu ook doeltreffend bij de behandeling van migraine en pijnlijke maandstonden. De medische koude therapie werkt ook ontstekingsremmend, en stimuleert zowel je hormoonspiegel als je libido. En nu wordt deze chryotherapie ook meer en meer succesvol ingezet tegen allerlei huidaandoeningen als psoriasis en acné.

Als gevolg van de extreem lage temperaturen in zo’n chryosauna koelt zowel je huid als je ganse lichaam razend vlug af. Dat heeft meteen voor gevolg dat behandelingen met deze chryotherapie maximum slechts.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## greet69

ik werkte ooit samen met japane drummers (voorstellingen van 2 tot 3 uur) en die gebruikten inderdaad ijsbaden voor armen en benen na de voorstelling.

----------

